# IBS has ruined my life and im only 17!



## summer123

I know there are probably topics exactly the same to what im posting right now, but i feel like I need to rant my own rant!I have memories of getting really bad stomach aches when excited or nervous over something from as young as 6, it wasnt until i got to 11 it got more frequent and over EVERYTHING!i get really bad stomach ache if im happy, sad, excited, nervous, ANYTHING! IT IS SOOO ANNOYING! When i got to 11, and was making the move to high school, i suffered so bad, i got school phobia and never actually attended school. Then obvs I had child care services and stuff on mine and my families backs to make me go to school, which was causing more stress, hurting my stomach more! So I missed out on my school life because of it.Last year I went to college to take GCSE's I obviously missed at school and ended up dropping out because my IBS is so bad! So I have no qualifications... yet I am a bright girl! I know if my stomach wasnt like this and I could have stuck out school or college i'd have done really well, which is really depressing!Im always having to cancel plans with my friends coz of it, and although they know i have it, they dont understand just how bad it is and how hard it is to deal with! So basically, im stuck at home 24/7, I cant get a job as much as i would love to because i physically wouldnt be able to get there or stick it out due to my stomach! If i so much as turn on the telly and my favourite bands on, i get the tiniest bit excited and then im running to the loo!My boyfrind must be ready to leave me anyday, coz we never have sex anymore coz my stomach always hurts!I just feel like ive missed out on practically my whole life, and there's no way my lifestyles ever gonna be able to change!Doctors dont do anything, they give me colofac which doesnt work and ive tried peppermint capsuales that didnt work either!I often get suicidle because of my IBS and im overall just angry and feeling blahh-y! sorry for the rant!


----------



## lmchibimoon

Hi, I am really sorry you feel that way, but don't give up. You should try getting counselling to help you deal with anxiety coz I feel that is what is bothering you and of course it makes you feel worse. Also try setting little challenges for you so you can start little by little leaving your house and be ok with it. For example, take your car and take a five minute drive around and then start adding more minutes depending on how comfortable you feel. I think this will help you to manage to get to some places (like school or work)without being that anxious but you should definitely look for help.Hang in there!!!


----------



## OliviaJx

Hey, don't lose hope.I have just been recently diagnosed with IBS same exact symptoms as you.I'm 19 we are teens and it sucks! I just got over a 2 hour crying spree when I was on the toilet all night again.I can relate to you in every way, I missed out on all of middle a school and high school due to my nervous, excited, anxious everything diahhrea. Ha took me long enough to go to the doc and figure it out.I also know how it is with the boyfriend stuff, my sex drive has turned to ###### since I've been having so many stomach episodes lately. It's horrible! But if your bf loves you he will be supportive. For a while my bf even thought I didn't like him because I didn't want to have sex anymore. But we've been doing other things aside of sex sex...you know? So that spark is still there.







and I don't have to worry about getting pregnant! So look into that.I've lost loads of friends due to canceling plans because I'm sick or not seeing them in general.It's been extremely difficult for me too! Know that youre not alone! We have to keep faith in ourselves that it will get better!If you ever want to talk, I am open to chat about or twin lifestyle. Lol. It sucks. My email is [email protected] strong!


----------



## babycakes

OliviaJx said:


> Hey, don't lose hope.I have just been recently diagnosed with IBS same exact symptoms as you.I'm 19 we are teens and it sucks! I just got over a 2 hour crying spree when I was on the toilet all night again.I can relate to you in every way, I missed out on all of middle a school and high school due to my nervous, excited, anxious everything diahhrea. Ha took me long enough to go to the doc and figure it out.I also know how it is with the boyfriend stuff, my sex drive has turned to ###### since I've been having so many stomach episodes lately. It's horrible! But if your bf loves you he will be supportive. For a while my bf even thought I didn't like him because I didn't want to have sex anymore. But we've been doing other things aside of sex sex...you know? So that spark is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't have to worry about getting pregnant! So look into that.I've lost loads of friends due to canceling plans because I'm sick or not seeing them in general.It's been extremely difficult for me too! Know that youre not alone! We have to keep faith in ourselves that it will get better!If you ever want to talk, I am open to chat about or twin lifestyle. Lol. It sucks. My email is [email protected] strong!


Thank God I'm not the only young one who's worried sick about her boyfriend leaving due to sex! This has just made my day.My boyfriend doesn't have a too higher sex drive anyway, but it does worry me he thinks I don't want him or sex anymore. I'm 19, and I feel like I'm missing out but sometimes I'm so worn out from the pains in the day I just collapse on the bed at the end of the day. Maybe we should start a 'sex with IBS' thread?! Haha!Anyway, if anyone also wants a natter with me, feel free to get in touch. I'm still learning about my IBS and so I'd love to share the ups and downs with someone too.


----------



## Mallory Holt

Try probiotics. They worked really well for me.


----------



## jenny92

Ugh I'm in the same boat- and it sucks. I know this is an old post but hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Zoe24

Hi I know this is an old post but everything your describing I have had but worse. I have had IBS now for 9 years and sometimes you couldn't feel more alone! When I was 21 my bf left me due to the whole sex thing! I know exactly how you feel. Feel free to email me [email protected] I will tell you my story and let you know all the tests I have had all my symptoms. Don't feel alone or like your going mad, I do feel like this at times when my pains are really bad it's learning to deal with it which I find hard.


----------



## alianna

Oh my god I can so relate to you guys. I am 20 and pretty much in the same situation.. You are not alone!! Thank god my IBS comes and goes because when it comes, well let's just say my boyfriend doesn't! Haha! (laughing about it but we all know it's not really funny...) This just SUCKS!! A girlfriend with IBS isn't exactly the sexiest thing... Thank god he loves and supports me despite my IBS... Do your boyfriends know about your IBS?And as for the rest of your post, summer123, I recommend counseling. I just started doing it a couple of weeks ago and it helps a lot. Having someone to talk to about all these issues is really helpful and gets a lot of weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Moonraker

I really sympathise - but Aloe vera drinking gel is worth look at. Don't just take my word for it. A research paper by Dr Jeffrey Bland concludes that aloe vera helps in many ways: improves digestion without causing diarrhoea, normalises pH in the gut - rather like an alkalising agent; reduces yeast content and promotes a more favourable balance of gastro-intestinal symbiotic bacteria. In other words it appears to balance the system using natural components - and as I understand it, flushes excess bacteria. Try here here for more details. I think it works pretty quickly but it carries a 60-day money-back guarantee, so you lose nothing if it's not for you. I don't know if this will work for you but maybe it's just what you are looking for?


----------



## SarahLund

Damn, it won't let me multiquote for some reason. "When it comes, well let's just say my boyfriend doesn't". That made my day, that. lol. I was laughing so hard. It's a good thing that you can allow yourself to joke about it. I think that's actually a good approach, really. I see a lot of cancer sufferers who mock themselves, so, it's all good.


----------



## Acash93

Omg your situation sounds exactly like mine!!!! I'm almost 29 and I have been dealing with IBS badly since 7th grade!! I'm have always been a very outgoing person but I have pushed all of my friends away except for my very best friend and my loving and super understanding boyfriend. Thankfully I have him because I can talk to him about it! But even though he understands I know he sometimes gets frustrated! I graduated high school early because of my stomach and have missed out on so many things that I should've been able to be at dying my teen years but because of my stomach Im always stuck at home. I also believe that anxiety about my stomach causes it to hurt more!!! I never want to even go on vacation because traffic (all IBS sufferers understand how hard traffic is to sit through lol) traffic is the devil and almost instantly sends me into an IBS attack!!!!! I have IBS-D and have tried so many probiotics I'm on sustenx and started 5 days ago now it's almost like I am constipated sorry tmi lol it's like I can catch a break I just want to be normal I hate feeling like this and being sad all the time (( just knowin there are other young girls out there with the same problem makes me feel better!!!!!


----------



## LiTTleWooDv1

I have had the same problem since i was very young, but it wasnt untill my school exams which stressed me out and made the condition worse







. ive have IBS C-D for about 4 years now and its still had no change. my best advise to you is control your diet and get yourself into a repetative routine, that helped me out alot whilst i was working. if anyone wants to chat email me on this or at [email protected]


----------



## Bethany Lightning

I have D of E tommoro and that's the worst feeling because I dont won't to let my group down but I know I will, and they dont understand  its an awful feeling and going to school and getting homework doesn't help, also some specialists believe that marijuana helps to relive symptoms, but relaxing you and the herbal powers help to make you feel comfortable


----------



## Steph281

I know how you feel. I am nineteen and last year I had to get a surgery to fix a rectal prolapse brought on by chronic constipation. I am always worried about my bowels and never feel good. It took years for someone to believe me about the prolapse and I actually had to go so far as to take a picture of this ( i kid you not ) and show it to my GI doctor for them to suggest someone because prolapse in my age are not common. Now I am constipated again and I am clueless as to where to turn because the doctor who was working with me dropped my insurance shortly after my surgery. Its good to know i'm not the only young person dealing with this problem. All i can say is you have to stand up to the doctors and tell them exactly what's going on and seriously. Don't let them tell you the same thing over and over again and if it comes down to it find something to show them the proof. It sucks that this condition isn't treated very seriously by some doctors because they think of it's just your typical constipation or whatever but you'll find someone. I think this place will help me with my recovery and motivation to get my health back in gear.


----------

